# J. G. Vos on the consent of scripture’s parts



## Reformed Covenanter (May 12, 2021)

What is meant by “the consent of all the parts” of the Scriptures?

By “the consent of all the parts” of the Scriptures is meant: (a) that there are no real contradictions in the Bible; (b) that all the parts of the Bible form a unity, an organism, a harmonious whole, not merely a collection of separate writings with diverse ideas and viewpoints.

This beautiful harmony of the various parts of the Bible is an evidence that back of all the human writers there was a divine Author, the Spirit of God, controlling them all so that a harmonious whole would be produced.

For the reference, see J. G. Vos on the consent of scripture’s parts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stephen L Smith (May 12, 2021)

Just a suggestion Daniel. It may be helpful for the PuritanBoard readers if you mention if a modern reprint is available. In this situation the J.G. Vos work as been reprinted by P&R Publishing.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 12, 2021)

Stephen L Smith said:


> Just a suggestion Daniel. It may be helpful for the PuritanBoard readers if you mention if a modern reprint is available. In this situation the J.G. Vos work as been reprinted by P&R Publishing.



_Ad fontes_.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (May 12, 2021)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> _Ad fontes_.


Ex fontibus ad Antiquae edd (Ok I relied on Google translate  )

Certainly it is good to cite the original sources but it is helpful for modern readers to know if a modern edition is available.


----------

